# Eddie Hall breaks Benedikt Magnússon's deadlift record



## Iron1 (Mar 19, 2015)

"World’s Strongest Man athlete Eddie Hall was cheered on by none other than Arnold Schwarzenegger as he set a new deadlift world record, lifting over an incredible 72 stone.

Much to The Terminator’s delight, Hall was able to hoist the gargantuan weight up to a vertical base, with a new record being set at a knee-shattering 462kg (1018.5 pounds)."

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...cord-with-incredible-462kg-lift-10118808.html


----------



## IHI (Mar 19, 2015)

Seen that yesterday on the chive....there's beast mode, and then there's the guy that handles the beast...Eddie is the beast master, simply fricken amazing!!!


----------



## Joliver (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm not really sure why they keep saying he broke his record. Strongman record--1018.5 vs PLing meet record 1015.

Strongman deadlifts allow for straps.....no such luck in PLing.


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 19, 2015)

joliver said:


> I'm not really sure why they keep saying he broke his record. Strongman record--1018.5 vs PLing meet record 1015.
> 
> Strongman deadlifts allow for straps.....no such luck in PLing.



I knew someone was going to chime in with that.

Technically it's still breaking Magnússon's record since his Strongman dead is 1016.


----------



## Iron1 (Jul 13, 2015)

Oops, he did it again, 463kg, 1020.74lbs:



https://imgur.com/DQQFfjU


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 13, 2015)

Scott Mendelson had a shit fit on facebook calling this lift bullshit because of the straps.

Everyone commenting was smarter than him about it ie it's strongman and you bench in a shirt 

Then this morning he deletes the post and apologizes claiming his fb was hacked. What a ****ing liar. I lost all respect for him at this point.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 13, 2015)

On another note if you wanna see some bullshit lifts take a look at Ernie Sr. Squat and Kevin Oaks squat and DL. All for records. All bullshit lifts. Oak was way high and didn't come close to locking his dl. Sr. Was questionable on depth. Plus Ernie Jr. Did this pathetic touch and go bench. Got whites with no press command.

Lame ass shit.


----------



## Iron1 (Jul 13, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Scott Mendelson had a shit fit on facebook calling this lift bullshit because of the straps.



Ya, that's something that was brought up in this thread before also.

Strongman pull vs a powerlifter pull.
But, having said that he still breaks his own record for strongman pull.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 13, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> I knew someone was going to chime in with that.
> 
> Technically it's still breaking Magnússon's record since his Strongman dead is 1016.



After having re-read this, I'm going to punch Ron in the face.  He baited me. You guys saw that right? It's hard to bait me in. You have to be a really good baiter to get ole jol. Some would say a master....


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 14, 2015)

joliver said:


> After having re-read this, I'm going to punch Ron in the face.  He baited me. You guys saw that right? It's hard to bait me in. You have to be a really good baiter to get ole jol. Some would say a master....



Ron is a master baiter. He tried passing on his legacy to a bereft Doc one day but I was no match for such a furious and chronic master.....


----------



## fiinal (Jul 14, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> On another note if you wanna see some bullshit lifts take a look at Ernie Sr. Squat and Kevin Oaks squat and DL. All for records. All bullshit lifts. Oak was way high and didn't come close to locking his dl. Sr. Was questionable on depth. Plus Ernie Jr. Did this pathetic touch and go bench. Got whites with no press command.
> 
> Lame ass shit.



Apparently the weigh-in for the meet was questionable as well. Derek Kendall called them out on instagram, I would post a link but I don't have enough posts yet


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 14, 2015)

fiinal said:


> Apparently the weigh-in for the meet was questionable as well. Derek Kendall called them out on instagram, I would post a link but I don't have enough posts yet


No shit man hadn't heard that...







A sad day indeed.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jul 15, 2015)

Kendall have a falling out with the Lilliebridges?


----------



## fiinal (Jul 15, 2015)

heavydeads83 said:


> Kendall have a falling out with the Lilliebridges?



Yeah, he was pissed about the way their backyard meet this past weekend was run. A lot of people felt like several obviously high squats were passed, along with a TnG bench from Ernie Jr.- to the point where Powerlifting Watch was apparently holding a user referendum on whether or not to count the records from the meet (everything about it has been taken down at this point). Shawna Mendelson was talking about the IPA revoking the entire meet, including the world records that were set, but I haven't heard of anything official yet.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 16, 2015)

fiinal said:


> Yeah, he was pissed about the way their backyard meet this past weekend was run. A lot of people felt like several obviously high squats were passed, along with a TnG bench from Ernie Jr.- to the point where Powerlifting Watch was apparently holding a user referendum on whether or not to count the records from the meet (everything about it has been taken down at this point). Shawna Mendelson was talking about the IPA revoking the entire meet, including the world records that were set, but I haven't heard of anything official yet.


IPA revoked the sanction


----------



## fiinal (Jul 16, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> IPA revoked the sanction



Kinda crazy, but I guess it's better than having PL Watch effectively revoke it for you. I'd be pretty pissed if I was one of the guys who thought they had set a WR at that meet and had it taken away from them though.


----------



## JOMO (Jul 16, 2015)

Damn beast.  I understand the strongman vs powerlifting, but either way..come on, that's insane.


----------

